# What kind of bar for my first fixie?



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello everyone,

First post here, but I am a regular over at MTBR. I have been riding singlespeed MTB for a couple of years, and finally decided to build up my first fixed gear road bike and was hoping for some advice. I can't decide what kind of bar I should use. I have looked at lots of pictures, and have seen fixies with all kinds of bars, but I am looking at the following:

Bullhorn
Dirt Drop style drop bar
Moustache bar

If someone could give me pros and cons of each type it would be greatly appreciated!

Pictures of each style below, as well as a teaser picture!


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

Go with the bull horns and put some brakes on the thing and be different. Otherwise you will fall victim to bike snob.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Why not just use a flat bar? I use one on my fixie in the winter to better accomodate mittens. It's very mountain bikey.

Bars are cheap. Try several.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> Bars are cheap. Try several.



agree...bars are personal preference...intended use and riding style make a big difference..

I use standard road drop bars with cyclocross brake levers on the tops...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Try different ones to see what you like.

For the city bike, I use Nitto Bullhorns.

On my other FG/SS I use road bars. I started out with cross-top levers, but went with traditional road drop bar brakes as I missed the extra position on the hoods.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

risers... chopped short with oury grips


----------



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for all of the replies.

So let's see, one vote for Bullhorns, one for flat bars and one for chopped risers.

I should have guessed that everyone would have personal preferences. I definately do not like the look of the chopped risers, and I have plenty of MTB flat bars around, but wanted to keep this more of a road bike build, which is why I selected the bars above. I am leaning toward the Bullhorns, so I may try that first.

Mark


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Make sure to re-post when you get 'er built up.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*bull horns*

I love bull horns. Have them on three fixed gear bikes plus my shifty commuter (plus TT bike, now that I think about it). They are particularly suited for a lot of out of the saddle climbing.


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

GO BULLHORN FOR CITY. I have now two fixies, and both with bull bars. Tried standard drops and found them awkward for all the time I am out of the saddle when slowing, stopping, standing still (at least trying). For city riding with many changes I found I needed the better body leverage of those Nitto type bars. My 2nd fix, I just went retro and
flipped and cut back old road drop bars. Can send pix. Nice part of fixie scene is great
variety of personal styles. I am not ready for the shorty bars, not enough steering control
on turns and maneuvers in traffic. Maybe good for polo. Next year.

Gene, Brooklyn NY


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Bars, like many things in cycling are a very personal item
I've found the bullhorn style to work the best in the city.
I have tried several styles and prefer the Nitto RB-018 Bullhorn. This one has flat Tops and is very comfortable. Can usually find a good deal on eBay if you are willing to wait it out, otherwise carried by most online bike shops.
Diameter is 26.0 mm and a Top Lever Brake fits nicely.
Good luck with whatever you decide.:thumbsup:


----------



## brandongouge (Jan 9, 2009)

For the city I prefer chopped risers. Easy to ride in traffic.
For commuting or longer distances the bullhorns with a slight drop work wonders.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

chopped risers if you like to stay seated on climbs.

drops if you are pretending you are training for the summer racing series.

bullhorns if you like to pretend you put your hands somewhere besides the cross bar. 

moustache bar if your bike weighs over 40 lbs and has panniers.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

I had those Nitto Northstars on my Mountain fixie for a while and loved them. They kept on slipping with the stems I have so I had to swap them out.
But they gave me a nice position, and offered awesome leverage for climbing (that awesome leverage is worked against them in the rough stuff hence the slipping).
May be I'll try them on my road fixie, which currently has Salsa Bell Lap drop bars on it.


----------

